# Crayfish eggs...fungus or crayfish plaque?



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi. We are relatively new to having a tank and crayfish. So naturally one of our crays laid eggs not too long after we got everything set up. She has been diligently fanning them and keeping to herself. She laid her eggs on 8/27 so almost we are going on the 5th week now. They have grown fuzzy and the eggs that are still visible haven't changed in appearance. Do the eggs have a fungus or is this something worse? What can I do to help her (and the rest of our tank). Will this spread? Any advice would be appreciated. We are also battling some brown algae (diatoms?) right now that we are working hard to keep under control. Thank you!


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

Looks like fungus to me. Usually it's about 3.5 weeks for eggs to hatch depending on tank water temperature and quality. Don't try to remove it it will stress her more. Don't treat with medicine with copper ingredients as well. Wait and see. If she will drop the eggs herself if she does siphon it out right away. Is it still eating? Try to do small daily water changes . How big is the tank if you don't mind me asking?

Crustacean experts might be able to chime in


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2018)

The tank is 20 gal and she's young so she may be a bit inexperienced as I have seen times when she's not fanning. We've been doing water changes and did a good cleaning today. Parameters are all good. I am fairly certain the eggs are not alive but now the question becomes, how do I help her get rid of them? I have seen her eat but not very frequently.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Changing her water might encourage molting, which also gets rid of the eggs. But it might be risky, considering that she hasn't been eating too much.


----------

